# Tried out tropic's Cheese Cake



## GaryHibbert (Apr 3, 2016)

This afternoon, Miss Linda said she was going to make her Turkey Broccoli Braid for supper













P1050004.JPG



__ GaryHibbert
__ Apr 3, 2016






http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/244630/turkey-broccoli-braid

and that desert was my department today.  So, since I had finally bought a set of spring form pans, I thought it would be an excellent time to try out tropic’s Cheese Cake.

Now, I had been talking to Richie about this cheese cake because I’m not much of a baker and he had assured me it was pretty easy to make.  So……….OK, I’ll give it a whirl.

I mixed up all the ingredients--Richie said that a stand mixer worked great for this, but all we have is an old, worn out hand held mixer.  I was a little concerned about burning it out, but as it turned out, it worked just fine.
	

	
	
		
		



		
			


















P1040997.JPG



__ GaryHibbert
__ Apr 3, 2016


















P1040999.JPG



__ GaryHibbert
__ Apr 3, 2016






Got everything mixed up and into the pan.  Then into a 350* oven for 1½ hours.  I couldn’t believe how much the cake rose as it cooked—it was getting huge.













P1050001.JPG



__ GaryHibbert
__ Apr 3, 2016






At the 1½ hour mark, the cake had the dimple in the middle, just like Richie said to look for, so I took it out of the oven and left it to cool. 













P1050003.JPG



__ GaryHibbert
__ Apr 3, 2016






When it was cool, I took it out of the spring load pan and slid it onto a plate.  As you can see, Miss Linda and I don’t do much baking and don’t even have a proper cake plate.  Apparently I should have spent a few dollars more when I bought the ElCheapo spring load pan, as it bent out of shape while I was getting it off the cake.  The parchment paper worked great and the whole cake just slid easily onto the plate.

Well, supper was over, and it was time to cut the cake. 













P1050005.JPG



__ GaryHibbert
__ Apr 3, 2016


















P1050009.JPG



__ GaryHibbert
__ Apr 3, 2016






Both of us prefer the thicker, heavier New York Style Cheese Cake to the lighter, fluffier type.  The texture of this cake was between the two, but closer to the New York Style—a nice solid cake, but definitely *not* a heavy desert!!!  We just served it up plain—no topping on it at all.  It really doesn’t need one—it’s delicious as it is.  We will, of course, try it next time with some fresh blueberries, and I figure that will just add an extra dimension to an already great desert!!

If you like cheese cake, you simply have to try this one.  It’s in a league of its own—rich, smooth and creamy, not too filling (means you can have a bigger piece   LOL  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





   ), and a downright fantastic desert.

Thanks Richie, and *POINTS* to you for sharing such a GREAT recipe.

Thanks for looking

Gary


----------



## b-one (Apr 3, 2016)

Looks tasty!


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Apr 3, 2016)

That all looks great Gary, been meaning to try that cheesecake as well...  So many things on this forum to try & so little time !   LOL.  Tell Miss Linda that Turkey Broccoil Braid looks outstanding !  Your cheesecake looks awesome my friend !    Thumbs Up


----------



## GaryHibbert (Apr 3, 2016)

b-one said:


> Looks tasty!


Thanks.  It really is GOOD.

Gary


----------



## foamheart (Apr 3, 2016)

It sure looks like a NY Cheesecake. I never met a cheese cake I didn't like!

I have got to say, I am more impressed with flowers on the table, its been years and years since I have seen cut flowers on a table. And my fav colors too...... Purple and yellow.

Cheese cake looks great. I am gonna have to build one.


----------



## GaryHibbert (Apr 3, 2016)

WaterinHoleBrew said:


> That all looks great Gary, been meaning to try that cheesecake as well... So many things on this forum to try & so little time ! LOL. Tell Miss Linda that Turkey Broccoil Braid looks outstanding ! Your cheesecake looks awesome my friend !


Thanks Justin, and thanks for the point.  Miss Linda's Braid is really good--we generally have one with the leftover turkey.  And yeah, you should try this cake--it really is outstanding.  The only change I would make is to make the graham wafer shell a bit thicker--could just be a difference in pan sizes.

Gary


----------



## GaryHibbert (Apr 3, 2016)

Foamheart said:


> It sure looks like a NY Cheesecake. I never met a cheese cake I didn't like!
> 
> I have got to say, I am more impressed with flowers on the table, its been years and years since I have seen cut flowers on a table. And my fav colors too...... Purple and yellow.
> 
> Cheese cake looks great. I am gonna have to build one.


Thanks Kevin  Its a great cheese cake.  As for the flowers, I have to admit that I just love flowers.

Gary


----------



## tropics (Apr 4, 2016)

Gary I am flattered The Turkey weave has my interest,what is it made with.I am glad yous' enjoyed it.Thanks Points

Richie


----------



## SmokinAl (Apr 4, 2016)

Nice looking cheesecake, Gary!

But that photo of the turkey broccoli braid really caught my eye.

How about Miss Linda doing a thread on that?

I think we all want to see how that's made.

Al


----------



## gary s (Apr 4, 2016)

Wow, They both look Fantastic, I know they were good, I guess I will have to order a spring form pan  You and Richie are killing me with those cheese cakes

Great Job   
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Gary


----------



## GaryHibbert (Apr 4, 2016)

tropics said:


> Gary I am flattered The Turkey weave has my interest,what is it made with.I am glad yous' enjoyed it.Thanks Points
> 
> Richie


Thanks Richie, and for the point.  The cake was the best I've ever eaten.

I just posted Miss Linda's Turkey/Broccoli Braid.

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/244630/turkey-broccoli-braid

Gary


SmokinAl said:


> Nice looking cheesecake, Gary!
> 
> But that photo of the turkey broccoli braid really caught my eye.
> 
> ...


Thanks Al.  I just posted the Braid.  Its really good, and for me its a great way to get rid of broccoli (one of the few veggies I don't like).

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/244630/turkey-broccoli-braid

Gary


----------



## GaryHibbert (Apr 4, 2016)

gary s said:


> Wow, They both look Fantastic, I know they were good, I guess I will have to order a spring form pan  You and Richie are killing me with those cheese cakes
> 
> Great Job
> 
> ...


Thanks Gary and for the point.  I'm telling you, that cheese cake is about the best I've ever eaten.  If you do get a spring form pan, *don't cheap out like I did*.  Spend a couple of dollars more and get a good one.  Mine bent out of shape just spreading it to get it off the cake.

Gary


----------



## martincarmelama (Apr 5, 2016)

My little girl asked for this flavorful reviving cheesecake as her birthday cake, and I take it to potlucks, church suppers or at whatever time the sweet is my obligation. Usually I prefer to order online like from this website since I don't get much from work.But this time it was my little girl's wish....how can I say no! A ginger nut bread base is finished with two kinds of cheesecake blend - one lime, one coconut. The entire cheesecake is then presented with a custom made mango coulis.

Fixings:

55g sweetened parched coconut
70g ginger nut bread rolls, pounded
50g unsalted margarine, liquefied
450g cream cheddar, relaxed
1 (397g) tin sweetened dense milk
2 eggs
1 tablespoon lime get-up-and-go
2 tablespoons lime juice
1 tablespoon coconut embodiment
325g new mango, cubed
1 teaspoon caster sugar or more to taste.

Method:

Preheat stove to 170 C/Gas 3. Delicately oil a 23cm round spring form tin.
Join the coconut, ginger nut scones and dissolved spread in a dish; blend until equitably dampened. Press into the base and somewhat up the sides of the readied tin.
Prepare the roll base in the preheated stove until sautéed and set, around 10 minutes. Put aside to cool.
Decrease stove warmth to 150 C/Gas 2.
Beat the mollified cream cheddar in blender dish until smooth. With mixer set to medium-low, gradually empty the consolidated milk into the dish, blending just until simply mixed, halting to rub the sides of the dish as important. Include the eggs, separately, permitting the first to mix into the blend before including the second; once more, rub the sides of the dish as important.
Pour about portion of the cream cheddar blend into a different dish. Blend the lime squeeze and lime get-up-and-go into the segment in the new bowl; pour the hitter over the bread base in tin, smoothing into an even layer.
Blend the coconut quintessence through the remaining cream cheddar blend; pour over the lime-seasoned blend in the tin, smoothing into an even layer.
Heat in the preheated broiler until the highest point of the cheesecake springs back when tenderly squeezed, around 45 minutes. Turn broiler heat off, however leave cheesecake inside with stove entryway somewhat partially open until the stove cools totally. Refrigerate until totally chilled.
Get ready mango coulis by pureeing the mango with sugar until smooth. In the event that too thick, include a teaspoon of water at once, utilizing sufficiently only to make pourable. Shower over cheesecake when plated.













IMG_5622.jpg



__ martincarmelama
__ Apr 5, 2016


----------



## GaryHibbert (Apr 5, 2016)

Martincarmelama said:


> My little girl asked for this flavorful reviving cheesecake as her birthday cake, and I take it to potlucks, church suppers or at whatever time the sweet is my obligation. Usually I prefer to order online like from this website since I don't get much from work.But this time it was my little girl's wish....how can I say no! A ginger nut bread base is finished with two kinds of cheesecake blend - one lime, one coconut. The entire cheesecake is then presented with a custom made mango coulis.
> 
> Fixings:
> 
> ...


That sounds pretty good.  I like the mix of cheeses.  Since I don't like coconut, I'd have to substitute something for it.

Gary


----------

